# A little about myself and my TTC journey



## SamRou

Okay, for starters I would love to get to know some people going through the same thing as me! So i figure i will tell you a little about myself
1. I am 21 years old
2. I have been married to my best friend for two years and 1 month
3. I have actively been TTC for 2 years.
4. I have never gotten even a positive pregnancy test
5. Have been to the doctor and there is nothing wrong with me or my husband.
5. Trying young because my mom had me at 15 years old and she has been the best mother ever, and my best friend.
6. If my mom wouldn't have had me young, she would never of had kids, due to having to have a complete hysterectomy at 25 years old.
7. I have no idea what I am doing lol
8. I want nothing more than to be a mother...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) Good luck with TTC :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Samrou

Welcome to BabyandBump

Lot's of :dust:

<3


----------

